# E5200 Overclocking



## r9 (Nov 4, 2008)

Please submit yours E5200 absolute and fsb overclocks.
I`m asking this because I changed 3 motherboards I can`t move past 3.75 GHz.
Now I have MSI P7N SLI PLATINUM max OC is 3.7 GHz at 1.37v 1190 fsb and I cant move past 1190 even at 10 multi and all voltages in red zone. So I`m curious if is some FSB wall that E5200 have.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 4, 2008)

Most that I have hit is 410FSB and 4.2GHZ, but not even close to stable. I can hit 3.9GHZ mostly stable and 3.7 rock stable.


----------



## r9 (Nov 4, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Most that I have hit is 410FSB and 4.2GHZ, but not even close to stable. I can hit 3.9GHZ mostly stable and 3.7 rock stable.



I can`t figure what am I doing wrong if I`m doing wrong.
CPU 1.4 I tried even more no difference 
FSB VTT 1.4v
SB 1.4v+
Spread spectrum DISABLED
EIST DISABLED
memory it is not linked to FSB so it is not the problem now I have HyperX set at 800 so it wont limit my OC
max fsb 1190/4=297 I can`t go past that even at lower multi.
Any suggestions ?


----------



## r9 (Nov 4, 2008)

What is the thanks for


----------



## JC316 (Nov 4, 2008)

You can try pumpig more volts. These E5200's love the CPU volts, I have had 1.55 running through mine before. Also, these chips are FSB limited, I have a pretty rare clocker, most only hit 3.6GHZ.


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 4, 2008)

r9 said:


> What is the thanks for



You can try upping the FSB volts? If that doesn't work then it's either u got bad ram or an fsb hole.


----------



## r9 (Nov 4, 2008)

I tried 350 fsb at 10x multi and in didn`t work.
MB from what I read on net it is capable of 475 fsb.
Ram at 2 sticks are capable of 1190 MHz and again while ocing I set them at 800.
I even tried 1.5v cpu and VTT FSB 1.5v but it can`t go over 1190(297 on P7N and 302 on P31 and P45).
Tomorrow I`m going to take another E5200 from work but some how I don`t think is the CPU.


----------



## spearman914 (Nov 4, 2008)

r9 said:


> I tried 350 fsb at 10x multi and in didn`t work.
> MB from what I read on net it is capable of 475 fsb.
> Ram at 2 sticks are capable of 1190 MHz and again while ocing I set them at 800.
> I even tried 1.5v cpu and VTT FSB 1.5v but it can`t go over 1190(297 on P7N and 302 on P31 and P45).
> Tomorrow I`m going to take another E5200 from work but some how I don`t think is the CPU.



You got bad ram or a bad mb. RMA... maybe.


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 4, 2008)

3.75GHz still is a fairly good overclock.

IMO its just the CPU that cant do any more. (Without more volts, anyway)



spearman914 said:


> You got bad ram or a bad mb. RMA... maybe.



You cant RMA because you have a bad OC'r...


----------



## r9 (Nov 4, 2008)

The FSB is what is confusing me the most. 310 FSB x 10 multi = 3100 MHz and no post all voltages bumped.
So it is not the CPU clock limit but FSB is what is limiting me. Either the MB not like li (this one should hit much much more) some how I think is CPU FSB limit ( not hole because I tried jumping it) Is this making sense ?


----------



## r9 (Nov 4, 2008)

Pinchy said:


> 3.75GHz still is a fairly good overclock.
> 
> IMO its just the CPU that cant do any more. (Without more volts, anyway)
> 
> ...



Like I said the CPU is capable of 3.75GHz but cant post 310x10=3100
And RMA is not the problem I`m selling components to my self  ( I work in IT store we sell MSI) Some how all is pointing me to the CPU and tomorrow I`m getting new E5200 but I don`t think is going to solve my problem. And the overclock of 3.7GHz nd P7N is not bad I`m just bothered about that FSB limit of 300.


----------



## Pinchy (Nov 4, 2008)

r9 said:


> Like I said the CPU is capable of 3.75GHz but cant post 310x10=3100
> And RMA is not the problem I`m selling components to my self  ( I work in IT store we sell MSI) Some how all is pointing me to the CPU and tomorrow I`m getting new E5200 but I don`t think is going to solve my problem. And the overclock of 3.7GHz nd P7N is not bad I`m just bothered about that FSB limit of 300.



Lol yeah, your CPU may not be able to take the bus speed at 310 FSB. 1240MHz (310FSB) is a big overclock for a budget chip thats stock is 800MHz (200FSB).

Or as mentioned it could be an fsb wall lol.


----------



## JC316 (Nov 5, 2008)

r9 said:


> The FSB is what is confusing me the most. 310 FSB x 10 multi = 3100 MHz and no post all voltages bumped.
> So it is not the CPU clock limit but FSB is what is limiting me. Either the MB not like li (this one should hit much much more) some how I think is CPU FSB limit ( not hole because I tried jumping it) Is this making sense ?



Yes, the CPU has a FSB limit on it. I have dumped all kinds of volts at mine before with no luck and I know that this board can do over 410FSB.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 5, 2008)

It happens r9. Sometimes you get a chip that is a complete dud @ overclocking. Every chip is different.


----------



## Scrizz (Nov 5, 2008)

i had a e5200 that didn't go higher than 3.2
so i got a e7200 instead!


----------



## r9 (Nov 5, 2008)

I wonder if there are chips of E5200 that can do much more that is not intended intels lock of the CPU so if I tried 100 of them the out came will be the same but if it is a question of luck I think I would be lucky I have 10x E5200 at work .
The ultimate question is worth it to look for better sample ?


----------



## MoralesD66 (Nov 13, 2008)

Hello, new to Thread.  I have my e5200 at 3.6ghz with 1.315 volts on a Pq5-e and OCZ reaper 2x2 gb.  Was such an AMD fan, but i've had enough.  Wolfies for the WIN!!


----------



## JC316 (Nov 13, 2008)

MoralesD66 said:


> Hello, new to Thread.  I have my e5200 at 3.6ghz with 1.315 volts on a Pq5-e and OCZ reaper 2x2 gb.  Was such an AMD fan, but i've had enough.  Wolfies for the WIN!!



Well, these E5200's are twitchy. Usually, you cant get them stable over 3.6GHZ. The other 45nm chips are better.


----------



## MoralesD66 (Nov 14, 2008)

*e5200*

Hey, quick question.  i currently have 2x2gb of Gskill pc2-6400 cl5 memory and i ordered 2x2gb ocz reaper hpc pcs-6400 cl4 sticks.  Do you think i will be able to achieve a better OC, due to the extra headroom in the new sticks? Or should i need my cl5 mem and underclock the ram?  Hmm....


----------



## Jeries (Nov 30, 2008)

MY OC:
385*11=4235MHZ
with:
EP43-DS3L
AC FREEZER XTREME


----------



## JrRacinFan (Nov 30, 2008)

JC316 said:


> Well, these E5200's are twitchy. Usually, you cant get them stable over 3.6GHZ. The other 45nm chips are better.



Would 9x400fsb work out well with them for 24/7?


----------



## _jM (Nov 30, 2008)

Well I can run mine @4.16ghz 12.5x333 FSB1331mhz STABLE in prime95, I can run ALL benchmarks with this E5200. Now my 24/7 settings are 11x333@3.6ghz and FSB@1331mhz... runs beautiful.

Maybe it depends on the MOBO you are using to OC it. Im running my E5200 on a ASUS P5Q-PRO and i haven't seen any issues yet. I did flash my BIOS to the latest version and it is a bit twitcy @ 4.16ghz while running 3DMark 06, I just sent an email to ASUS  cause i cant DL the previous BIOS version on the DL page. Im going back to v1306 once i can find it. ( i was a dumbass and didnt save the original bios file)

*What stepping is your CPU, mine is the M0, pack date on 9-12-08*

EDIT: If you are hitting a FSB Wall the step up the mutli( the e5200 goes from 6x-12.5x)and lower the FSB i.e. like mine-- 12.5x 333= 4.16ghz/FSB 1331mhz 1.48v

(I've had this E5200 @ 4.49 but it wasnt stable enough to bench)


----------



## _jM (Nov 30, 2008)

this was my first run on 3DMark 05 @ 4.16 Im not done tweaking this CPU just yet.


----------



## r9 (Nov 30, 2008)

See my spec that is my max stable oc. And this mobo it is drive me crazy. I know that this CPU can do more. I know that the board can supply more voltage to the CPU but that fuckin BIOS is set no mather the CPU max voltage is CPU VID +0.3v can be set that is vid=1.15 + 0.3 1.45 and vdroop = 1.4.
There is one bios that can work on my mobo and can supply at least 1.5volts. When I`m going to find time am going to flash the board I think it will gain me some frequency.
The cooler that I have it is nothing fancy but is doing the job just fine 30 C at surfing idle at Orthos load 60 C


----------



## _jM (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey r9.... here's a  little sumthing to piss ya off (j/k)








Only thing that sux with these E5200's is that on my board(see specs), this CPU *will not* post @4ghz and higher w/o the voltages being 1.5v or higher. I really  want to stay lower than 1.4v @ those speeds... oh well


----------

